# F. M. Dostoevski, I Demòni



## Minerva (26 Ottobre 2011)

"Voi pensate, forse, che io dubiti ancora che il personaggio che mi appare nell'allucinazione sia io stesso e non sia davvero il diavolo"
"E... lo vedete realmente? Vedete realmente una figura ben definita?"
"Sì lo vedo, lo vedo così, come vedo ora voi... e talvolta lo vedo e non sono persuaso di vederlo, benché lo veda... talvolta non so chi dei due realmente esista: io o lui..."


----------

